# for special babies



## sewcrafty

Here is a small selection ,of special size babies wear ,I have sent to different premature baby charities , both in both UK and U S A

And one of my own special little preemie bundle at three days old,that was 25 years ago,and is head and shoulders taller than me


----------



## muppet

Oh! that is so beautiful. Do you send them to your local hospital?. 

My cousins live in Kings Lyn and their daughter had a baby out of time, unfortunately he didn't make it, but I remember them saying that he was dressed in beautiful little tiny clothes and that made her feel that someone really cared. They also used a tiny little Moses basket to put him in and they said he looked perfect, just in a smaller form.

You are doing a really worthwhile job there, I am sure.


----------



## galaxycraft

Such beautiful work from such a warm-hearted, caring person as yourself. Bless you.


----------



## GAYELP

You are a gift from God what a wonderful person. Your work is gorgeous and it has brought a tear to my eye. Where did you get the knitting patterns? I would love them.

Love to you. Gayle (UK)



sewcrafty said:


> Here is a small selection ,of special size babies wear ,I have sent to different premature baby charities , both in both UK and U S A
> 
> And one of my own special little preemie bundle at three days old,that was 25 years ago,and is head and shoulders taller than me


----------



## Ellie2438

Lovely work from a very caring person. Thank you so much.
Ellie xx


----------



## 17 Lola

Beautiful sweater sets. I wish you would post some of the patterns.


----------



## roseknit

How lovely, and very thoughtful


----------



## Jo-Ann

It's so hard to think of little ones needing burial clothing. You are a very special and caring person.


----------



## Mainleybabs

So precious!!! Love the little bonnets....


----------



## Deb-Babbles

Wow these are just out of this world. Such love is so important for the parent of their little one. What a blessing that someone like you can provide such beautiful clothes.


----------



## Alpaca Farmer

These items are just so precious and beautiful. You are so kind and caring to provide clothing for these little angels.


----------



## Leonora

SEWCRAFTY.............I applaud and bow to you, for the beautifully made tiny clothes, that you have made and donated, to such a worth while cause. It brought tears to my eyes. You are one very generous big hearted lady, and it is a pleasure to have you on this forum. Bless your heart. Leonora.


sewcrafty said:


> Here is a small selection ,of special size babies wear ,I have sent to different premature baby charities , both in both UK and U S A
> 
> And one of my own special little preemie bundle at three days old,that was 25 years ago,and is head and shoulders taller than me


----------



## aileen69

Some angels are in heaven, but some are here on earth you just can't see their wings (till they do something so precious as these), would love to share the patterns too xxx


----------



## patricia m

lovely work. I wish I could sew!!


----------



## diziescott

Beautiful work! What a great idea to make shawls, perfect for little cuddles. I would like to find a place in the UK to which to donate premature baby knitted clothes. Do you have a good resource or suggestion on where I can find one?


----------



## dandgperky

what a lovely thing you are doing i take my hate off to you.we losts a little grandson a little while ago and they had an outfit like this for him. he looked so cute. this means so much to the younge ones who lose these little people.


----------



## aileen69

Hello, any hospital that has a special baby care unit will take anything you want and gladly. Just call or go along and speak with the nurses/doctors about what they woul need for special babies. Or even put a notice up (if they allow it) in the ward area for parents asking what they would like!!


----------



## mpike

They are beautiful but how do you make them without your heart breaking a little with every one?  I applaud you!


----------



## Love2Create

There is a special place in my heart for what you do. We had a 13 week premie baby girl in 1997 who didn't make it. She put up a good fight, and I know we will see her one day. YHWH bless you for your compassionate heart because it takes a very stong person to be able to deal with such heavy issues.


----------



## Maxine R

they are all very nice very sweet


----------



## laura1964

so beautiful my youngest was born early her lungs collapsed and she was given to me saying she would not get through the night she did get to the next morning and was put in an incubator she pulled through and she is just about to celebrate her 24th birthday! i had so many problems having babies lost some and still born too i am so grateful for my 2 girls


----------



## christineannj

Love your garments - where can I get the patterns
Christine :thumbup:


----------



## LEE1313

You surely are an Angel on earth.
God Bless YOU!!
I am not sure my heart could carry that load. You are blessed with talent and compassion.

Thanks you for what you do. I am speechless.
Linda


----------



## Justme

diziescott said:


> Beautiful work! What a great idea to make shawls, perfect for little cuddles. I would like to find a place in the UK to which to donate premature baby knitted clothes. Do you have a good resource or suggestion on where I can find one?


Just AWESOME. Your work is really beautiful.


----------



## handicapable

I was a preemie and my mother had to buy doll clothes for me when I left the hospital and my older sister was upset that she didn't get the clothes for her dolls and took them away from my drawer to use.Please send me copies of patterns if possible in pdf format; since I am blind and use a speech reader to read patterns. [email protected]


----------



## judyzazu

I'm so glad to see your little William and know he has grown into such a tall man who you are so proud of. Your sweaters, bonnets and gowns are just beautiful!


----------



## cmuench

Very touching and while it is so sad to think of having to bury an infant, how wonderful that your kindness and generousity made it a little bit easier for those families. Beautiful work too. God Bless you.


----------



## srs

Beautiful work and you are a beautiful person with a big
heart.


----------



## Nanny26

That is so wonderful that there are such special people out there that do this for these little "Angels". I have made a couple of these recently, but for my friends little twins who went too soon, but I made them too small  I have sewed a couple before too, my family owns a couple funeral homes. Unlike you, I never have them made up ahead of time, your an angel too!


----------



## jberg

Good morning! Lovely work and very much needed. I have mentioned the Newborns in Need group here before. I do volunteer work with them and the needs are great. I, too, have sewn burial outfits. Sad to think such an item is needed but that's a reality. Blessings to people like you who see and fill the need. Nice work. Thanks for sharing. jb


----------



## virginia42

Jo-Ann said:


> It's so hard to think of little ones needing burial clothing. You are a very special and caring person.


Yes, very sad but I know the parents appreciate someone caring.


----------



## SallyAnne

My son was 7 weeks premature, one of the blessed ones to survive. I have been making items to give to a local hospital. I would appreciate any patterns you can share. Please send me a pm if you need email address. Thank you.


----------



## sjbowers

What beautiful little things for God's smallest angels!


----------



## jberg

The Newborns in Need site has patterns posted for this purpose. Bev's Country Cottage also has patterns listed. Good luck. jb


----------



## sewcrafty

Well thank-you all so much, I don't recognize myself lol,I a sure you I am no angel lol far far from it!

diziecott I send a lot of my stuff to www.bonniebabies, in Scotland ,but some not all, local baby units are only to happy to have them . 

I Just believe that the little ones ,who mainly are born to soon or asleep, deserve to wear at lest, one special gorgeous out fit,and for the sad family they leave behind , it gives a life time last memory, of their very special precious child , clothed in some thing nice ,befitting them

Bonnie babies all so send out keepsake bags, purses and tiny Teddy's too

Each year when I cut the lavender , I make up little lavender bags.

I never mind passing on either links to patterns, or the patterns them selves ,if I have them.


----------



## past

You are a dear for thinking of the families of these poor innocents. My step-son and his wife lost their twins shortly after a very pre-mature birth. They were so little no store clothes would fit so the nurses in the neo-natal unit made "Ken" doll clothes so the babies could be buried in something more than a diaper. It meant so much to the parents to see the boys dressed the 1st time.


----------



## carol253

I just love all your things for little ones. I have been knitting for Stitches From The Heart for about four years now, it is an organization that sends items for preemies and newborns. I just love the first little pink sweater and hat, it looks alot like the 5hour sweater that I knit.. If possible I would love the pattern...


----------



## julietinboots

A very kind and caring thing for you to do for others. Bless you.


----------



## georgethefifth

Many years ago I worked with a funeral home, I always thought the family provided the little burial outfits. I learned quickly there are giving people like you who provided them. What can I say to you that would be different than I am certain you have heard already? You brought tears to my eyes. Caring people touch my heart so very much. I love the thought of you (or anyone) being loving, caring & unselfish, caring enough to provide for others in their time of need. I strongly beleive in angels, you my dear are an "angel". May God bless your hands, heart and mind. Keep up the good work. Blessings, Dorothy


----------



## mrssonsew

God Bless you for all your hard work I wish I could knit as fast as all you ladies, my sister has a place that she gives all beautiful things to unwed mothers that are having babies, so now I have to learn to knit faster


----------



## Donna Zeches

What beautiful knitting and sewing. They will be some well dressed babies. You are so kind. Donna Zeches


----------



## sewcrafty

Baby Jiffy Knit Sweater


Materials:
3 ozs. Baby yarn (2- 1.5-1.75 oz/50g skeins) (to knit double stranded throughout)
1 pair (US)10 ½ (6.5mm) needles
4 stitch markers
4 stitch holders
Crochet hook G for crocheted tie
Note: Always begin and end rows with at least 3 knit stitches for borders. Make any increases or decreases between the borders.

Starting at neck edge: C/O 48 sts.
Rows 1 and 2: Knit
Row 3: (Beading Row) K3 * P2tog, YO, Repeat from * across ending P2tog, K3 (47 Sts) Note: This will make 20 holes to thread chain (tie) through.
Row 4: Knit
Row 5: K3, P across to last 3 sts, K3
Row 6: K3, * inc in next st (K in front and back of st), K1, repeat from * across ending inc in next st, K3 (68 sts)
Row 7: K3, P across to last 3 sts, K3
Row 8: K3, * K2tog, repeat from * across to last 4 sts, K4 (37 sts)
Row 9: K3, * K1, Bar 1 (insert needle under next horizontal loop of row below (between sts) and knit this as a st), repeat from * across ending K4 (67 sts)
Row 10: K3, *inc in next st, K2, repeat from * across ending inc 1, K3 (88 sts)
Row 11: Same as Row 7
Row 12: Same as Row 8 (47 sts)
Row 13: Same as Row 9 (87 sts)
Row 14: K5, * inc in next st, K4 repeat from * across ending inc 1, K6 (103 sts)
Row 15: Same as Row 7
Row 16: Same as Row 8 (55 sts)
Row 17: Same as Row 9 (103 sts)
Row 18: K3, * inc in next st, K5, repeat from * across ending inc in next st, K3 (120 sts)
Row 19: Same as Row 7
Row 20: Same as Row 8 (63 sts)
Row 21: Same as Row 9 (119 sts)
Row 22: K7, * inc in next st, K6, repeat from * across ending inc 1, K6 (135 sts)
Row 23: Same as Row 7
Row 24: K21 (front), inc in next st, place marker, inc in next st, K22 (sleeve), inc in next st, place marker, inc in next st, K41 (back), inc in next st, place marker, inc in next st, K22 (sleeve), inc in next st, place marker, inc in next st, K21 (front)(143 sts)
Row 25: K3, P across row, K3
Row 26: K across, inc in each st each side of markers (151 sts)
Row 27: K3, P across, K3
Row 28: K across, inc in each st each side of markers (159 sts)
Row 29: K3, P across, K3


Next Row: K25, put these sts on stitch holder for front, K30 (sleeve; divide remaining sts onto 3 stitch holders  49 for back, next 30 sts for other sleeve, and remaining 25 sts for other front.



Sleeves: Work in Stockinette st for 4 inches, after last P row, decrease 6 sts evenly across row (every 5th st). Work remaining 24 sts in K1, P1 ribbing for 1 ½ inches. Bind off loosely.
Pick up stitches for other sleeve from holder and knit same as first sleeve.



Body of Garment: Put stitches from holders on needles in correct sequence, with the first 25 sts that you knitted before you started the sleeves on one needle and the rest on the other. Join yarn and knit the back 49 sts and the front 25 sts so that you have the garment altogether on one needle in correct sequence. (99 sts)
Knit in Stockinette st for 4 inches ending with P row.

Row A: K3, K2 tog across row to last 4 sts, K4 (53 sts)
Row B: K4, Bar 1, K1, to last 4 sts, K4 (99 sts)
Row C: Knit
Row D: K3, P across, K3
Repeat these 4 rows until you have made 3 patterns
Row E: K3, K2 tog across row to last 4 sts, K4 (53 sts)
Row F: K4, Bar 1, K1 to last 4 sts, K4 (99 sts)
Row G, H, I: Knit next 3 rows. Bind off loosely. Sew up sleeve. Make crocheted tie using No. 2 crochet hook and chain 30 inches with tassel ends. Then thread through beading at neck edge.

Pattern from Camp Pendleton Mainside NMCRS, Baby Layette Program, 1985. All Rights Reserved. No money is to be made from this pattern, nor from the knitting of this garment. Neither pattern nor garment is to be sold. This has been presented for your charity knitting purposes only. This disclaimer must remain attached to this pattern, and may not be reproduced without permission from NMCRS HQ.




whoops ! Ive just put this pattern in the wrong place ,so sorry,hope its the one you meant Carole

Sewcrafty xx


----------



## julie windham

Could you explain what an angel pocket is? Having buried a premie of my own many years ago, I cannot bear to make burial clothes for them, but I would love it if you would post your ventilator cap pattern. That would make a good summer project for me, being so small. Thanks so much for what you're doing.


----------



## fgosenheim

What size pattern do you use for the gowns?
Fran


----------



## srs

Hi Sewcrafty;
As I mentioned before I love your work and now you have inspired me. Could you possibly send me patterns for the little hats, and I am going to send them to hospitals here.
Thanks so much.
[email protected]


----------



## sailorlady

These sets are beautiful. If you could send the patterns that would be great. I have just gotten back into knitting after retiring and want to send some to hospitals.
Thanks


----------



## aileen69

I would like to try and make ALL of your items, if I could have your patterns please.


----------



## jencollect

Bless You..what beautiful things you have made!


----------



## llindallovesllamas

So beautiful! I especially love the little rosebud dresses. God Bless you. I make for preemies, also, and it is the very most rewarding thing I have done. I would encourage everyone to try it just once, and you will be hooked! Linda


----------



## srs

I would love to knit for preemies but I need some patterns from you lovely ladies out there. I have newborn and that's about it. I have seen preemies and newborns are so big for them. Thanks everybody. I am so inspired to start.
Have a huge stash of baby yarn, so now I am going to put it to good use.


----------



## Maxine R

you maybe able to use dolls patterns I have heard of people using them of course you would have to get the right size dolls pattern. Good luck


----------



## cardinal

sewcrafty, these are beautiful! GOD BLESS you for all your work. I too would enjoy making some, I crochet, sew and knit. If you could pass on the patterns I would appreciated.


----------



## llindallovesllamas

"I need some patterns from you " SRS

SRS, just google "free preemie patterns to knit" [or crochet] You will have SO many choices it will make your head spin! Have Fun! Linda


----------



## llindallovesllamas

Yes, you can use baby dolls. Some of the ladies buy the lifelike baby dolls on ebay etc. That was too $$ for me, so I went to Goodwill and bought some dolls that fit the measurements closely. There are sites that tell you the measurements...again google is you best friend. One site is
http://tlcforangels.tripod.com/sizing.html You will be amazed at how tiny they really are. A site with lots of patterns to get you started: http://www.angels4preemies.com/preemiepatternlinks.html Linda


----------



## srs

Thanks Linda. Have several patterns in just minutes. I cannot believe the size and now I need to knit to keep them all warm. 
Thanks again.
Shirley/srs


----------



## KBEDRN

Your things a truely beautiful. I had tears thinking how much the parents of these tiny angels appreciated these things.


----------



## Baker

Carol:
If you receive the pattern for the little pink sweater that has the white cap on it, please PM to me.
Many thanks.


----------



## Baker

I cannot begin to tell you how impressed I am. You truly are a very special person!
God gave you the gift of knitting and sewing knowledge, and what a wonderful way you are using it.

God Bless


----------



## MegK31

what beautiful work. How sad to make gowns for the little ones who don't make it. I am sure the parents are grateful for someone like you who cares.


----------



## catzndogz

Wonderful job, your work will be appreciated by those tiny souls. God bless you


----------



## Superdot2007

Beautiful handknits and outfits and I love the pastel colours. I lost a little grandson last January at about 27 weeks and am so glad I knitted him little booties (in the car on the way to the hospital to see him - a 2+ hour drive) and a little beanie as they were then something my son and d-i-l could put away that were his, if only for a short time. Since then, they've become involved in a new group for parents who have lost babies called _Mums Like Me_ and I've been knitting tiny booties to donate to them, as these lovely Mums and Dads now make up baby bundles for other Mums and Dads who lose their little ones - an amazing thing to do when you've suffered loss yourself. So, to all those who knit and donate to premie wards in hospitals etc, THANK YOU and WELL DONE!!


----------



## Lisa J.

Bless you for all your work you do for the little angels!


----------



## cside

What a wonderful thing you do. I'm sure those receiving appreciate those beautiful outfits.


----------



## Alexia

Sewcrafty, I admire you for what you do. God bless you, and God bless those tiny darlings.


----------



## grandmann

I was asked to make preemie afghans for babies in WI. The organization is called Afghans for Angels Wisconsin (htt://www.afghanforangelswisconsin.com/ The headquarters in the usa is htt://www.angelfire.com/ia2/AforApage2 I thought i would post just incase someone is interested.


----------



## babybop

wow.... what job you did, and give them to a hospital for baby you are a angle send from god. Bless you. I love all your patterns could you tell me where you got them, i would love to do some too, thanks.


----------



## Dory

Beautiful work! The burial outfits are so cute - have never seen or heard of this before. Thanks for sharing your work.


----------



## sewcrafty

Hi again , thank-you for your very kind comments ,regarding some of my donated special baby wear,

quite a few of you, have asked for the patterns , these I have gathered together, over the last nine years, some I have altered from the original,

I have moved nearly all my patterns ,both knitted and sewn , to folders to free up some space on the PC.

Last Monday I had a breast cancer opp ,so I'm not as yet able to do very much lifting and shifting of my pattern folders , but as soon as I am stronger I will gladly pass on any of the patterns.

Regards sewcrafty xx


----------



## Maxine R

we wish you a speedy recovery


----------



## mrssonsew

our prayers are with you for a speedy recovery , I have two sisters and a lot of friends with breast cancer and they all say keep the faith


----------



## christineannj

Wish you a speedy recovery - take care
Will look forward to patterns
Christine


----------



## srs

Here's to a speed recovery and will be thinking of you.


----------



## Carol L.

Wishing you a speedy recovery. Will keep you in my thoughts and prayers. Wrapping you in a very special hug and wishing all the best for you. Thank you for all you have done for these special little angels. The items you make and share for them just helps to enhance their own special beauty. Bless you.
Carol L.


----------



## RaeRae

They are lovely - thank you for the work you do! I am in Newborns in Need, and we hear from the hospital staff how important the fetal demise outfits are for the healing process.

We have women in their 70's who experienced such a loss: now they sew and knit for the families of today. It gives them great solace to help someone else. It is very precious. 

THANK YOU AGAIN! Absolutely beautiful work!


----------



## Gramaluvs2paint

Beautiful work. Such talent, a kind heart and patience.
thanks for sharing.


----------



## Gramaluvs2paint

Beautiful work. Such talent, a kind heart and patience.
thanks for sharing.


----------



## Alexia

Sewcrafty, I wish you a speedy recovery, dear. God be with you.


----------



## 4597

I would also like the patterns when you are better. I will pray for you! God bless.


----------



## Leonora

I hope by now you are feeling a lot better, and I'll keep you in my prayers for a speedy recovery. God bless you. Leonora.


----------



## sewcrafty

Hi all , thank-you so much you are all so kind,

after two very down days ,(really didn't see them coming) shed quite a few tears ,felt sorry for myself ,the whole caboodle .

Ive had a slow day, podding through some light jobs ,now feel a good shattered , instead of an unnatural tiredness,if you know what I mean .

So pleased I took wool and needles , into hospital with me , as I was last one to go down .

I knitted the best part of a little bear,as I Waited .

Now just the radiotherapy ugg to face and get done ,next month ,knees a knocking I can tell you 

Kind regards sewcrafty xx


----------



## Dlclose

My daughter is expecting. I have been so worried lately that her baby will not survive. Thank you for your kindness to those little ones Christ takes home right away. He smiles to see them so well dressed, even though they don't need it when they are with Him. It does help us to let them go on this side of Heaven.


----------



## srs

You are allowed to feel sorry for yourself, that's o.k.
It is all part and parcel. Prayer is very powerful and I 
know all of us have you in our prayers. Chin up.
Shirley


----------



## Carol L.

Sewcrafty, it's so good to hear from you. Tears are good. They can be very cleansing and very healing. It's a rough road for you but know we are all in this for the long haul with you. Our prayers are always there, our thoughts are always there, our hugs are always there. Don't be hard on yourself in any way, just experience the emotions that come. Comfort yourself with your knitting when you feel you are up to it. Lean on us when needed. Sending big hugs your way.
Carol L.


----------



## Grandmab

From all the parents who have suffered the pain of the death of a child prior to leaving the hospital and/or have spent many days and nights in the neonatal intensive care watching your premie, I say "Thank you"! I've experienced both and I remember the beautiful homemade hats, buntings, and yes, burial gowns that were given to my boys. I still have several of the premie hats, booties, and buntings that volunteers knit for my son who is now 34 years old. You are an angel!


----------



## sewfun2knit

What beautiful outfits you have created. You truely are an angel here on earth. If you would like to share your patterns I would love to make them as well. Thank you.


----------

